# Lighting- sps



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon.

*Calling all you SPS guys.*

Are you guys running T5, LED, PAR bulbs?
** Ideally I would love to run a halide but I know the struggle/ cost that comes along with them ***

New project is a 20 gallon cube, drilled for sump.
**** SPS only *****

I run LED on my LPS and have had great success but being new to SPS I want to make sure I have all my ducks in line before I put a drop of water in the system.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Relatively new myself so am interested in what others have to say.

That said, I was running just LEDs but now added T5HO's as a combo since. IME so far ... Much better growth and coloration seen.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Almost a week since switching from Radions to ATI 6x80W and I love it so much better! Too soon to see the effect on SP's but I have no doubt they are going to colour up so nice.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

for a 20 gallon cube, t5 will be your best bet for amazing growth and color in a tank that small. Add a reefbrite if you want that pop from LED as well. A 2' 4 bulb fixture will give you awesome results.
I switched from LED, to LED/T5 to finally just t5. If you look at some of the most amazing tanks here on GTA like Explorer's, GTAreef, or sweet ride you can see they all rock t5.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Almost a week since switching from Radions to ATI 6x80W and I love it so much better! Too soon to see the effect on SP's but I have no doubt they are going to colour up so nice.


I remember your smiley face, when I told you about my love for LEDs 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've tried, spent thousands, on attempting to grow sps with LED's. i've gone T5/LED's and i'll never go straight LED's with sps. in my experience, T5's with proper bulbs and MH are where it's at for sps.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I like the idea of a halide for the system but I have a few fears

- Small footprint and with us frequently in Montreal I fear the evaporation rate.
- We don't pay hydro now but will soon
- The system will be in the living room; I like a good tan as much as the next guy but don't like a sun burn


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

These look really sexy! Kraken has 'em!
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1004522#post1004522


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh my, they are nice!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Oh my, they are nice!


The ReefBrite Hybrids are nice but you would need a chiller. lol

Best bet for a tank that size would be T5's with ATI Blue Plus as your main set of bulbs.

What is the footprint of your 20g cube? The reason I ask is because I have a used 24" ATI Powermodule 8 bulb I might consider selling.


----------

